# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Clic gratuit pour sauver 146 chats

## orchidee56

Bonjour, 

146 chats sont menacés actuellement car l'association est en difficulté.

Vous pouvez cliquer gratuitement ici une fois par jour pour les sauver : http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrain...5-juillet-2016

La dette est importante et la date butoir proche, le 25 juillet.

Et si vous lisez ce post, n'hésitez pas non plus à effectuer la même démarche pour sauver de pauvres chevaux maltraités pour lesquels la somme n'est pas encore réunie et dont la date butoir approche à grands pas, le 10 juillet : http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrain...0-juillet-2016

Alors, à vos clics ! A plusieurs, on peut faire des miracles.

Bon week-end, 

Orchidée.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Merci, vous êtes super! Alors on clic!!!

----------


## bouletosse

Clic pour les deux

----------


## bouletosse

Fait

----------


## Roukmoutt

Derniere journee pour les 3 chevaux....85 % on clic,clic pour ses pauvres betes, qui ont droit a une retraite paisible!

----------


## bibouille

Clics faits ! Toujours à 85% pour les chevaux !

C'est aujourd'hui qu'on peut les aider ! 

Allez, mobilisation générale svp !

----------


## Roukmoutt

Ouii ,dernier jour !!!!

----------


## Roukmoutt

Les chevaux sont sauvés !!!

----------


## bibouille

YOUPIIIIII

----------


## bouletosse

Que 10% 

http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrain...5-juillet-2016

----------


## bibouille

Fait pour tous !

----------


## bouletosse

Clic 

http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrain...5-juillet-2016

----------


## florannie

cliccc!

----------


## orchidee56

La cagnotte n'est qu'à 13% pour les 146 chats et le délai restant de 14 jours. C'est le moment de cliquer : http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrain...5-juillet-2016

Il y en a d'autres sur la liste, qui ne vous prendront que quelques secondes supplémentaires. On pense à eux aussi.

----------


## Lady92

Clic, clic, clic...
Fait pour tous

----------


## bibouille

C'est fait pour aujourd'hui !

Toujours à 13% pour les 146 chats....

----------


## armandine

La cagnotte ne monte vraiment pas vite. Que 13 %....

----------


## Tchangou

Il faut faire son possible!
J'y vais tous les jours, mais cela n'avance pas???

----------


## orchidee56

La somme est importante, je pense que c'est pour ça que ça monte moins vite que d'autres.

----------


## orchidee56

Le lien pour cliquer : http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrain...5-juillet-2016

----------


## bibouille

Oulàlà !!!!! On en est qu'à 14% aujourd'hui..... :: 

Et pire encore pour les autres loulous sur Actuanimaux : les chiens réunionnais (asso APPAR et ALMA) n'en sont qu'à 14% et 27%....alors que les clics s'arrêtent dans 5 jours !!!!


MAXI MOBILISATION ET MAXI MAXI HELP POUR CES LOULOUS SVP

----------


## bouletosse

clic clic clic ...

----------


## bab

clics faits

----------


## Lady92

Clic clic clic
Ca n avance pas bien vite  ::

----------


## bibouille

On en est à 18%, c'est peu.... :: 

Va falloir s'y mettre tous pour y arriver ! 

Allez, même si c'est déjà les vacances pour certains d'entre vous, on peut cliquer de son portable ou de sa tablette à défaut d'ordi....

On ne lâche rien, ils ont tous besoin de nous !

----------


## Roukmoutt

Allez on clic, clic pour tous les délais sont court pour ces 3 post.

----------


## bouletosse

Toujours 18%.....

http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrain...5-juillet-2016

----------


## bibouille

19% ce matin....Pff c'est dur....

----------


## orchidee56

20% ce soir

----------


## monloulou

21% c'est long... cliquons plus : ordi, mobile, tablette....par les membres de la famille

----------


## armandine

22 % ce matin, mais cela n'avance pas assez vite.......

----------


## bibouille

Cliqué ! Toujours à 22%....

----------


## orchidee56

23% pour les 146 chats : continuons à cliquer : http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrain...5-juillet-2016

Et n'oublions pas les nouveaux profils arrivés qui n'ont guère été épargnés par la rue.

----------


## bibouille

25% ce matin....Et il ne reste que 6 jours !!!!

----------


## armandine

Toujours 25 %. Vite, il faut se dépécher. Cela avance mais beaucoup trop doucement.

----------


## orchidee56

30% on dirait que ça commence à avancer plus vite. Les efforts portent leurs fruits mais le délai est hyper court, 25 juillet, soit 6 jours restants.

A vos clics !

----------


## INCALINE

Clics pour tous!

----------


## Chr

33% ce matin

----------


## armandine

Toujours 33 %. Allez, on clique. Il ne reste plus beaucoup de jours

----------


## orchidee56

35%

----------


## Roukmoutt

On clic, le delai  se raccourci ..

----------


## bibouille

37 %....c'est toujours pas assez !

----------


## Patricia45

Clic fait ce jour pour tous les animaux.
Etant en congé, je vais essayer d'aller cliquer tous les jours.

----------


## Chr

38%

----------


## Lady92

39%, à qui la tournée des clics ?

----------


## bibouille

39 % ce matin....Va falloir cliquer, il ne reste que 3 petits jours....

----------


## Patricia45

CLIC fait à l'instant pour tous les animaux
Actuellement, il reste 3 jours et nous sommes à 40 %
Cliquer ne vous coûte rien et prend peu de temps.
*Ne pas oublier : CLIQUER = VIES SAUVEES
Merci pour tous ces animaux et ceux qui en prennent soin*

----------


## Chr

42%

----------


## INCALINE

Clics pour tous...

----------


## bouletosse

Clic clic clic 

http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrain...5-juillet-2016

----------


## Roukmoutt

Coucou, 43 % ... La date butoir approche... Alors on clic..

----------


## monloulou

58% continuons....clic clic

----------


## Gwenie

Je découvre ce post: merci beaucoup pour tous les clics! 

Et merci à Orchidée pour avoir mis en lumière cette fiche sur actuanimaux. La fiche a fait un bond ce soir. 
Plus que 3 jours avant la fin...

----------


## Patricia45

CLIC fait ce matin pour tous les animaux.
Actuellement, 59 % pour les 146 minous.
On ne lâche rien !!

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> CLIC fait ce matin pour tous les animaux.
> Actuellement, 59 % pour les 146 minous.
> On ne lâche rien !!


+1

----------


## Lady92

A qui le tour ?

----------


## orchidee56

60%

http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrain...5-juillet-2016

----------


## bibouille

64 %, on est encore loin du compte....et il reste 1 jour !

----------


## Roukmoutt

Oui ont est loin du compte...64 % .... Clic,clic!!

----------


## Patricia45

CLIC fait
*Actuellement, 66 % !!!*
*Qui peut prendre 2 minutes pour cliquer pour ces 146 chats.
Il ne reste qu'une journée !!!!!
*

----------


## Roukmoutt

67 % on se mobilise !!!

----------


## bouletosse

Clic  clic. Clic clic. Clic...

----------


## Lady92

69% il faut continuer

----------


## orchidee56

70% cliquons : http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrain...5-juillet-2016

----------


## monloulou

Allez les membres de Rescue encore un effort clic clic clic pour les soins de ces petits chats

----------


## floriane_triskell

je clique!! mais il se passe quoi si ça atteint pas les 100%?

----------


## Chr

81%

----------


## bibouille

82 % C'est pas encore gagné !!! 


On clique svp !

----------


## Patricia45

CLIC fait

*82 % : allez on y croit !!!!
Il ne reste plus qu'aujourd'hui pour atteindre les 100 %*

----------


## bouletosse

Clic 83%

----------


## orchidee56

86%

----------


## armandine

Toujours à 86 %, vite vite plus beaucoup d'heure avant le délais rédibitoire.

----------


## Gwenie

On en est à 97%! Il ne manque plus que 3% avant ce soir!

Merci à tous...

----------


## Roukmoutt

Coucou, 97 % on solde tout ca dans les minutes qui viennent... Bravo a tous, merci a Orchidee,pour la creation du post, cela a plus que grandement aide. Encore Merci a Elle et a tous..

----------


## Chr

partagé à nouveau sur fb

----------


## Lady92

99%, ca y est presque... et on continue pour les autres aussi

----------


## monloulou

> 99%, ca y est presque... et on continue pour les autres aussi


+1 oui presque

et comme dit orchidee56 je cite : "Il y en a d'autres sur la liste, qui ne vous prendront que quelques secondes supplémentaires. On pense à eux aussi."

Merci à orchidee56 et à tous les clicoeurs !

----------


## Roukmoutt

Reste 22 euros 26 cts....
 On demanderas a Orchidee, si Elle a la gentillesse de faire le post suivant!!! 180 chats!!!

----------


## Lady92

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
Il faut continuer pour les autres qui ne sont pas encore sauvės  ::

----------


## orchidee56

Les minets sont sauvés du coup le post peut être clôturé. Merci à tous et à toutes pour vos contributions. L'union fait la force !

(Je mets en route un nouveau post pour les 180 nouveaux chats).

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Merci et tant mieux pour ces minous

Si vous pouvez mettre ici le lien du nouveau sos merci

----------


## armandine

Super contente. Dommage que le fric détourné par des pourris de la PA pour leur propre porte monnaie ne puisse pas être reversé à toutes ces associations qui galère à fond la caisse.

----------

